# Traveling to Islamorada



## jbclarke16 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey guys, got a quick question on some recommendations. My girlfriend and I are planning on traveling to Islamorada in April and I’m just curious if anyone has any recommendations on places to stay. I’m bringing my skiff so parking is a must.

Before y’all get on me about being “too late in the game,” I know, plans have been disrupted. We had planned on coming down with friends and have had a house booked since September, but the house fell through yesterday and now I’m looking for another. Usually I have three trips locked down a year in advance but this is not what i planned on. She’s never been and wants to go. I was hoping someone knew of something off the beaten path or any suggestions really. I’ve checked Air b&b and VRBO and both have some ridiculously priced options and I really don’t need any of that “luxurious” or “fancy stuff. 

I’m not dead set on anywhere in particular, just somewhere I guess. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

Not sure your budget but Pines and Palms may have something: Pines & Palms Islamorada Resort
Hard to get off the beaten path on an island with 3 parallel roads.
Casa Morada looks nice but i've never stayed there. I thought they had a boat launch but no mention on their site. Maybe parking on the street but that sounds problematic
You could ask the Hadley House if they would let you park a boat there. Its fine


----------



## jbclarke16 (Mar 8, 2017)

TravisD said:


> Not sure your budget but Pines and Palms may have something: Pines & Palms Islamorada Resort
> Hard to get off the beaten path on an island with 3 parallel roads.
> Casa Morada looks nice but i've never stayed there. I thought they had a boat launch but no mention on their site. Maybe parking on the street but that sounds problematic
> You could ask the Hadley House if they would let you park a boat there. Its fine


I guess you’re right, it is hard to be off the beaten path on an island haha. I guess I should’ve worded that different. Awesome! I appreciate your input and will definitely look into those. I wish it were easier this close, oh well.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Breezy Palms is great, they don't have online booking, so you have to reach out to them. We were supposed to be down there this week, but two of our peeps caught the RONA.
Breezy Palms Resort – Family Friendly – An Islamorada Florida Resort


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

not sure if your dead set on Islamorada, but if nothing is available check into Old Wooden Bridge on Big Pine, or Parmers Resort on Little torch. Both very boat, parking friendly and not too crazy on price depending on what your looking for.


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

You can check Cudjoe Cottages on Cudjoe, use to be mom and pop but was bought out, can have boat right next to your cottage, no idea now on price. Also very close to blimp road and the back country.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Kon Tiki


----------



## jbclarke16 (Mar 8, 2017)

Kingfisher67 said:


> Breezy Palms is great, they don't have online booking, so you have to reach out to them. We were supposed to be down there this week, but two of our peeps caught the RONA.
> Breezy Palms Resort – Family Friendly – An Islamorada Florida Resort


Oh yikes! That’s no good, hopefully they recover quickly. I’ll definitely give them a shout. Thank you!


----------



## jbclarke16 (Mar 8, 2017)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> not sure if your dead set on Islamorada, but if nothing is available check into Old Wooden Bridge on Big Pine, or Parmers Resort on Little torch. Both very boat, parking friendly and not too crazy on price depending on what your looking for.


I’m open to anywhere, really. I’m just familiar with that area a little more but also not afraid to explore. I’ll look em up! Thank you!


----------



## jbclarke16 (Mar 8, 2017)

ibefisherman said:


> You can check Cudjoe Cottages on Cudjoe, use to be mom and pop but was bought out, can have boat right next to your cottage, no idea now on price. Also very close to blimp road and the back country.


Sweet! Too bad they’re not mom and pop anymore.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

This guy over on THT has his place available for a week in April. Boat in the canal in the backyard! Outdoor Delight(MA770) | Florida Keys Vacation Rentals


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Pelican cove is mid-priced and has its own ramp and dockage.


----------



## jbclarke16 (Mar 8, 2017)

Gaudy said:


> This guy over on THT has his place available for a week in April. Boat in the canal in the backyard! Outdoor Delight(MA770) | Florida Keys Vacation Rentals


Holy smokes that’s a nice place!


----------



## jbclarke16 (Mar 8, 2017)

BassFlats said:


> Pelican cove is mid-priced and has its own ramp and dockage.


I’ll give em a look!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Ragged Edge Resort & Marina | Oceanfront Islamorada Resort - FL Keys My girlfriend owns this resort in Islamorada. It’s off the main road at the end of a neighborhood. Really quiet. I’m not sure about vacancies but check it out. We live on site with trailer parking, marina and ramp.


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Ragged Edge Resort & Marina | Oceanfront Islamorada Resort - FL Keys My girlfriend owns this resort in Islamorada. It’s off the main road at the end of a neighborhood. Really quiet. I’m not sure about vacancies but check it out. We live on site with trailer parking, marina and ramp.


I stayed here last week. It’s awesome. Rooms, marina, and pool are great. Jumped a Tarpon at the bridge right around the corner.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

RollTide1000 said:


> I stayed here last week. It’s awesome. Rooms, marina, and pool are great. Jumped a Tarpon at the bridge right around the corner.


Thank you. Glad y’all enjoyed.


----------



## jbclarke16 (Mar 8, 2017)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Ragged Edge Resort & Marina | Oceanfront Islamorada Resort - FL Keys My girlfriend owns this resort in Islamorada. It’s off the main road at the end of a neighborhood. Really quiet. I’m not sure about vacancies but check it out. We live on site with trailer parking, marina and ramp.


Thank you! This is actually kinda what I was looking for haha. I’ll check it out.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

jbclarke16 said:


> Thank you! This is actually kinda what I was looking for haha. I’ll check it out.


Come on down, we’d love to have ya.


----------



## War Bird (Jul 6, 2020)

Kon Tiki


----------

